# Custom truck bed topper



## gnappi (Dec 14, 2018)

She came in yesterday, WOW! It's like a cavern in there it was worth the $$ and the wait! Good riddance to the bak flip bed cover


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 15, 2018)

That is really a nice camper shell. I like the extra room. Looks good on your Silverado.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2018)

I will put one on my next truck for sure. Looks awesome!


----------



## High Desert (Dec 18, 2018)

What brand is that? Can't make it out in the picture. I think it looks pretty good! I recently removed the Leer shell from my truck since I bought a 5th wheel. Love the camper but miss the shell from time to time.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 21, 2018)

It's from Ranch toppers, mine is called the "Supreme". 

It took about 6 weeks from order to delivery because they had to take it out of production and NOT put the four side windows in.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 21, 2018)

Jim said:


> I will put one on my next truck for sure. Looks awesome!



My truck is an 08, and I just couldn't suffer another season with the bak flip bed cover! Now the truck just has to last me another 10 years to make it worthwhile


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 1, 2019)

These things can be worth their weight in gold. My '99 has an A.R.E. flat lid and the '13 was dressed with a nice Leer. Mods can be limitless.




Adjustable cargo bars to have rods off the floor, dry bag with extra clothes, tub for PFD's, waterproof box for kayak and cataraft gear.




Yes, there is a shovel and garden rake there too. I tend to launch some, uh, _"creative" _places.....




Installed an LED light from Tractor Supply for late trips.

If it can be included in your budget, I highly recomend getting one.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 2, 2019)

Yup, I'm generating more plans for optimizing storage in there. 

I looked at and will get these bed boxes from "Undercover" They're pricey at ~$400 but I read hundreds of very positive reviews and they look really good! As I write this I'm looking at cargo bars, they look like a good idea, storage off the bed!


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 2, 2019)

I've had Undercover brand tonneau covers on my last two pickups. For whatever it is worth, I think they make a good product. I was checking out those swing boxes when I dropped the current pickup off for the tonneau cover to be installed. They are a pretty nice design -- easy to access and swing out of the way as needed.


----------



## ppine (Jan 4, 2019)

I have used canopies on pickemups for almost 50 years. The aluminum ones are light and durable, but the fiberglass ones provide great insulation. 
I sleep in the back of my truck pretty often especially on overnight boat trips.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 5, 2019)

ppine said:


> I have used canopies on pickemups for almost 50 years. The aluminum ones are light and durable, but the fiberglass ones provide great insulation. I sleep in the back of my truck pretty often especially on overnight boat trips.



+1. 

This is my third fiberglass topper. The first one was the height of the cab, the second was high like this one but it had side windows, and provided no privacy for sleeping back there with the ex-missus, or concealment of the stuff stored in its innards. This one having no side windows affords privacy, and concealment. 

This one also seems to add enough weight (with the extra gear I can now store there) to get better traction on wet pavement.


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2019)

Great topic! I want to add storage to my Silverado.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 5, 2019)

ppine said:


> I have used canopies on pickemups for almost 50 years. The aluminum ones are light and durable, but the fiberglass ones provide great insulation.
> I sleep in the back of my truck pretty often especially on overnight boat trips.



I had one of the thin tin ones way back when on my Dodge D-100 (slant 6 with 3 on the tree). Wish I still had that pickup.

So far, all my transgressions have been small enough that I haven't have to sleep in the truck yet. Haha


----------



## gnappi (Jan 11, 2019)

NRR, Do you remember the name of those cargo bars? They look to be telescoping not the ratcheting / lock type. I found one brand named "Keeper" that doesn't have large locking mechanisms that looks OK.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 12, 2019)

.
.
.
Keeper Telescoping Cargo Bar


----------



## ppine (Jan 12, 2019)

I really like having windows, especially if they open and have screens. 
Very important for warmer weather and cooler weather because you need to circulate some air to avoid condensation. 
If you want privacy, just add some curtains. Very simple to do. 

I really like sleeping in the back of my truck. Getting in and out is a little harder now as I approach 70. I really appreciate the back of the truck when the wind starts up or it starts snowing.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 13, 2019)

ppine said:


> I really like having windows, especially if they open and have screens.
> Very important for warmer weather and cooler weather because you need to circulate some air to avoid condensation.
> If you want privacy, just add some curtains. Very simple to do.
> 
> I really like sleeping in the back of my truck. Getting in and out is a little harder now as I approach 70. I really appreciate the back of the truck when the wind starts up or it starts snowing.



Agreed, but my last two toppers had windows, and depending on which side is concealed in a parking lot, side windows also add another entry point for theft. With one window maybe it's not motel 6 but it certainly limits access points. But so you know, Ace hardware sells a nifty really light aluminum two step ladder, I bought one I leave it in my truck bed. 

NRR, Thanks, I just bought a pair of the keepers.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 13, 2019)

NRR, 

Thanks for the link. I also just ordered the keeper telescoping bar. The ratcheting one I have is a PITA to use.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 15, 2019)

Dang, maybe I should work on commission….. :wink: 

Glad to help.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 16, 2019)

Shoulda got you one of these.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOjCuphYLKA


----------



## gnappi (Jan 16, 2019)

NRR, they came in today, and they "just" barely fit, but they are very sturdy and do exactly what I had hoped they would do... clear up the clutter on the truck bed so I can slip my boat in easier. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ppine (Jan 18, 2019)

Just received a rubber tail gate mat in the mail. It will make climbing into the back of the truck easier.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 18, 2019)

2019 GMC Tailgate


----------



## ggotts31 (Jan 18, 2019)

I put a cap on my F250. Thought about it for a lo g time then looked out a jobsite window and saw my cooler runnimg down the great streets of philly. Baught cap the next wrapped truck 2 weeks later






Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Jan 19, 2019)

ppine said:


> Just received a rubber tail gate mat in the mail. It will make climbing into the back of the truck easier.



I bought two of these 2' ladders at Ace hardware.com and i just leave the in our trucks, what a GR8 knee/back saver they are.


----------



## jtf (Jan 20, 2019)

Those leg helpers are the bee's knees! I keep one in the F250 at all times. For tops I have had a fiberglass for the past 20 years. This one is top shelf, ARE with carpeting on inside roof so I can't glue on rod holders. 

If you surf fish or carry long rods for freshwater, the roof racks are great, protects and hides your rigs. The only complaint with the newer tops is the heavily tinted windows make your rearview mirror obsolete. I have to open the hatch to back up safely on the farm.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 20, 2019)

I carry one of those 2-step ladders too. I use it mostly to climb into the boat so I can put up the canvass top (& sides if needed) before backing down the ramp. 

I also received the Keeper telescoping bar. I haven't had a chance to replace the old ratcheting one yet.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 23, 2019)

Finished. I applied the tin boat dash ideas to wiring the topper, and I can charge USB stuff, use the cig lighter too. I made use of some salvaged teak from an old table of mine too!


----------

